# Help Booting



## GaryRenner (Mar 10, 2009)

Just built my first computer. After doing a lot of research a settled with the following components:
Case - Antec 448
Motherboard - ECS G43T-M 
Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E7200/2.53GHz Socket-775
Ram - Kingston KV800D2N5K2/4G
Hard Drive - Western Digital Caviar WD6401AAls
DVD - Samsung 22x DVD SATA Model SH-5223F-OEM
Floppy DD - Sabrent USB Port

Problem: After going through the BIOS check I tried to load an old 32bit Windows XP home edition O/S Off the dvd player. It would start to load but then it quit with a message as follows : A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down...........................
At the bottom of the screen it says Stop: 0X0000007E (0XC0000005,OXF748E0BF,0XF78DA208,)XF78D9F08) 

PCI>SYS - Address F748E0BF base at F7487000, DateStamp 3b7d855c

Can anyone tell me what I need to do ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try the OS install with only one stick of memory in the motherboard ............... use the memory slot closest to the cpu


is the hard drive to you are trying to install the OS to a clean drive ?


is this is a sata drive (and it should be) you may have to enter the bios and set the sata controller to act as "IDE mode"

or buy a newl win xp disk with service pack 3 included ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116511


----------

